# High School Level Equine Science Course: Self-Taught



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

My high school doesn't offer any sort of equine science or agricultural studies class. We have something called "independent study". I would need to design a curriculum plan to be approved by a supervising teacher (I'm thinking the Biology teacher?)

I need to pick up the paperwork, but wanted to start now while I'm on winter break.
I have until May 2015 to turn in paperwork. 

Anyways, would you guys be interested in me posting my curriculum plans once I've got them all set up? I'm also working on a website with videos (documentaries mostly) and other horse-related stuff. I thought it might be nice for there to be something for those who wanted to know more about horses for free. 

The textbook I'm using is _Ensminger's Equine Science: Eighth Edition_. I believe I got it for about $8 used. For each chapter, I would post the objectives, vocabulary, and questions provided in the textbook along with my personal notes and projects. I also would be able to upload horse anatomy coloring pages (skeletal systems, superficial and deep muscles, etc. along with notes).

Let me know if you guys are interested and any advice you have.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Anatomy coloring pages can be found here: http://onlinehorseresources.webs.com/equine-notes-website-links


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Update: 
Downloadable worksheets can be found here: https://adventuresofwolfy.wordpress.com/the-horse-course/

That site will be updated periodically, and the anatomy coloring pages will be moved there at some point. All other links to resources will be on that Wordpress.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm definitely going to be checking this out!!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd be interested! I would have loved to take Equine science back when I was in high school, but sadly my school didn't offer it.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Glad people are interested. I will definitely be adding more once my laptop is back in working order.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

WolfsongStorm said:


> I will definitely be adding more once my laptop is back in working order.


I will be adding some new things soon, such as worksheets to go with movies/documentaries (like Wild Horse, Wild Ride :gallop. Anyone is free to request things they'd like to see and I'll do my best to add it. Feedback is appreciated! I had some trouble with the website (hence the multiple site changes), so I've changed it one last time. 

New domain: https://thehorsecourse.wordpress.com/


----------



## Byrumsm (Jan 25, 2015)

Please keep updating your site/ this forum with more stuff! I'm really interested and i'm planning on going to my school this week to ask if I could write up a plan like this for my own class!


----------



## Byrumsm (Jan 25, 2015)

I would like to see tests/ quizzes on the site. Also is this class at your school year round or a semester?


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Byrumsm said:


> I would like to see tests/ quizzes on the site. Also is this class at your school year round or a semester?


Unfortunately the independent study option is no longer available at my school. My school has an excellent engineering and mechanics program, but nothing ag related. A lot of the (Wisconsin) area schools have dairy classes though. 

The textbook I have would be about a semester's worth of work, but the information is pretty general. I don't think it would be hard to make it a year if you focused on, say, the racing industry or breeding/genetics. I will try and get some new stuff posted soon


----------



## Byrumsm (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok awesome i just went to my school today and asked them about this and we do have this option! So i'm really excited do you know any websites where I could get more worksheets for the topics in each chapter of the book? Thank you!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool! I'd love to see what you come up with!

I took an Equine science class when I was in high school. I was not pleased with its curriculum. Its focus was almost entirely on judging Quarter Horse conformation for FFA. At the end of the class, we went to an FFA event and judged the conformation on 4 Quarter Horses and that was what we were graded on. There was some other very basic information thrown in, such as basic anatomy and common health concerns. We had a very brief overview of different types of hay and that was it. I would have loved to see a greater depth and variety of information presented and a focus on a few different breeds instead of solely Quarter Horses. If you weren't into halter Quarter Horses and already knew very basic things about horses, the class was a waste of time.

I understand that not everyone in the class knew much about horses, so the information was new to some, but the curriculum needed to address the basics, while offering some learning opportunities for the more advanced students. It also needed to expand its horizons to include some other breeds and disciplines.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

Awww, I should have picked equine studies way back for uni, but I listened to media and picked Human Nutrition. Regrettable!


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

kiltsrhott said:


> Very cool! I'd love to see what you come up with!
> 
> I took an Equine science class when I was in high school. I was not pleased with its curriculum. Its focus was almost entirely on judging Quarter Horse conformation for FFA. At the end of the class, we went to an FFA event and judged the conformation on 4 Quarter Horses and that was what we were graded on. There was some other very basic information thrown in, such as basic anatomy and common health concerns. We had a very brief overview of different types of hay and that was it. I would have loved to see a greater depth and variety of information presented and a focus on a few different breeds instead of solely Quarter Horses. If you weren't into halter Quarter Horses and already knew very basic things about horses, the class was a waste of time.
> 
> I understand that not everyone in the class knew much about horses, so the information was new to some, but the curriculum needed to address the basics, while offering some learning opportunities for the more advanced students. It also needed to expand its horizons to include some other breeds and disciplines.


Oh, I don't mind focusing on one breed, except I would rather focus on Thoroughbred/Anglo-Arab/Criollo/Mustang/Andalusian/Friesian/Missouri Fox Trotter/Suffolk Punch/Shire! Any one of those would make me super happy!

:cheers:


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

rideprosperously said:


> Awww, I should have picked equine studies way back for uni, but I listened to media and picked Human Nutrition. Regrettable!


My medical terminology class only covered human anatomy. I had actually learned it on horses first and had to "translate" in my head to humans .

I'm on Thanksgiving break, so I've finally got time to work on the site more.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

rideprosperously said:


> Oh, I don't mind focusing on one breed, except I would rather focus on Thoroughbred/Anglo-Arab/Criollo/Mustang/Andalusian/Friesian/Missouri Fox Trotter/Suffolk Punch/Shire! Any one of those would make me super happy!
> 
> :cheers:


I'm not sure if you've seen these, but if you're interested in Mustangs my favorite documentaries are Wild Horse, Wild Ride (people train a wild horse in 100 days) and Wild Horse Redemption (prisoners training wild horses).


----------

